

Django CMS - The new CMS for Django - jacquesm
http://www.django-cms.org/

======
arthurk
The Django wiki has a nice comparison of cms apps:

<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/CMSAppsComparison>

~~~
colbyolson
It seems that DjangoCMS covers almost all of those comparisons. I would assume
this is good?

------
andybak
It's too monolithic for my taste.

It should be taking a leaf from Django's own design book and providing some
high-level CMS building-blocks. Otherwise you just end up reinventing
Wordpress or Joomla. Look at Pinax* or FeinCMS for a much smarter sense of how
to get Django goodness without reinventing the CMS wheel everytime.

* I know Pinax isn't a CMS - but it's tackling the hard problem of how to allow several apps by different authors to work together and integrate into the same site.

~~~
joshsharp
Ah, but Pinax isn't a good solution either:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764566>

Having said that, FeinCMS looks pretty nice and more modular, as you say.

~~~
andybak
Mmmm. Interesting. I wonder how much of the criticism of Pinax there is down
to the specific apps and how much is down to the architectural philosophy it's
trying to put in place.

On one hand Pinax guys are smart, on the other packaging/deployment/reuse are
hard problems.

Here's hoping x>y!

------
racketman4
They've basically created nested flatpages and added some UI. This should be
called "nested-flatpages" and distributed as an app rather than a "CMS".

------
larrykubin
The features remind me of the CMS that is built in James Bennett's Practical
Django Projects:

<http://www.apress.com/book/view/1590599969>

------
russell
There is not a lot of information on the site. I have only a cursory knowledge
of Django, but the django-cms features seem to be the same as those of Django.
Can anyone enlighten me to the benefits of django-cms?

~~~
jacquesm
The way I understood it this integrates a number of common elements that go
into makeing a CMS in to one package.

I'm searching around today to see how much of the 'drupal' functionality that
we have used for the last 2 years or so can be achieved with django.

Unfortunately their wiki is down... I was hoping somebody here already has
experience with this package.

~~~
erlanger
Drupal's all about the hook system and modular architecture, and to recreate
it in Django along with even half of the good stuff in contrib would take a
very long time.

More importanly, Django will need to make progress in schema evolution to
allow for easy DB upgrades between versions. This is the area where Django
lacks most right now.

~~~
roam
You mean something like South (<http://south.aeracode.org/>)? Did you have any
problems using it or did you prefer something else?

It would be nice to see something like this incorporated into Django itself,
but I guess you can't expect it to bake you a cake, manage your finances and
provide you with an easy way to build websites all in one single package. But
a man can dream.

~~~
ubernostrum
Schema-migration utilities are in a phase where there's some competition going
on and features and support cross-pollinating; sooner or later there'll be a
clear winner and it'll be time to talk about bundling with Django itself, but
for now it's best to let the community evolve things, since that'll develop
useful things much more quickly than stuffing something prematurely into
django.contrib.

